#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  MSM Admission Test  MAT 2013

## msmkhana

MAT 2013 is a completely designed to conduct online test for admission in MBA and PGPM program in Metropolitan School of Management at its Noida campus.

Metropolitan School of Management, a AICTE approved institute, 2007 known as top Indias premier B-school in the Delhi having 9 yrs of great tracking record in management research and teaching of international standards.

 The college is situated in the well continent place at Sector 63, Noida. With global standard classrooms, the institute offers 6 programs in MBA degree with project management training, conduct by international faculties.





  Similar Threads: GITAM Admission Test -GAT 2013 MAT february 2013 exam date- Management Aptitude Test 2013 dates Symbiosis Entrance Test, SET 2013 Details of admission test for VIT announced (VITEEE 2013) CMAT-2012 | Common Admission Test 2012 Dates & Test Format Announced!

----------


## amydecia

Please provide more details about MAT 2013 eligibility criteria, fee structure, and exam date!

----------

